
Ask HN: Starting a project today, which JavaScript framework would you use? - betimd
Taking in consideration all the changes and rewrites that happened to almost all java script frameworks, it would be interesting to see if we&#x27;re in favor of:
- Angular 
- React
- Vue
======
jbucaran
Depending on the application needs, I'd try something new:

\-
[https://github.com/hyperapp/hyperapp](https://github.com/hyperapp/hyperapp)

\- [https://github.com/KingPixil/moon](https://github.com/KingPixil/moon)

\- [https://github.com/pakastin/redom](https://github.com/pakastin/redom)

And, if you must use React, then I'd choose Preact instead.

~~~
betimd
What about VueJs?

------
ondreian
Mithril.js
([https://github.com/MithrilJS/mithril.js](https://github.com/MithrilJS/mithril.js))

\- only 8kb which should be more important to people

\- no reinventing javascript in html

\- can easily plug in flyd (or other) tiny stream libraries for reactive data

\- small api surface area to learn before you can be productive (if you
actually know javascript)

~~~
betimd
Seems interesting but documentation and samples are lacking comparing to other
frameworks

~~~
brlewis
I've found Mithril's documentation to be thorough; that was one of my reasons
for choosing it.

------
dylanhassinger
Vue

------
jhdddjjjy
vue

